# No dogs allowed



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

On the sofa. (Renee we are hitting your house next)









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So cute I don't have a leather couch so no dogs but they can go on Molly's diva couch


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahah Renee, if Lady ever comes over...she wont listen to that rule either! lol


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> hahah Renee, if Lady ever comes over...she wont listen to that rule either! lol


Molly will keep her in check


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dio.ren said:


> Molly will keep her in check


hahaha! I think Molly would take the opportunity to join in! haha


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi and Beemer would try to squeeze a spot for themselves on Renee's couch too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just lovely!! My poos usually break the rules


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> hahaha! I think Molly would take the opportunity to join in! haha


No she is very well behaved and would not break the rule



Lexi&Beemer said:


> Lexi and Beemer would try to squeeze a spot for themselves on Renee's couch too.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


ummm I think you meant on Molly's couch



RuthMill said:


> Just lovely!! My poos usually break the rules


Molly listens very well


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Poor old Molly!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Oh, Lexi will go on Molly's couch too. She likes to have a spot on all suitable surfaces.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Poor old Molly!


Ruth she is so abused I tell ya With the 2000 dollars we spend on her stone we could of bought a human couch for her



Lexi&Beemer said:


> Oh, Lexi will go on Molly's couch too. She likes to have a spot on all suitable surfaces.


Yes the Diva bed is very comfy Molly spends a lot of time on there. Best buy we ever made


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi likes couches as part of her obstacle course. So it'll be a both not an only when we come visit someday.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Lexi likes couches as part of her obstacle course. So it'll be a both not an only when we come visit someday.


It's short enough that Lexi could jump over it if she wants to and lie on it Sayin


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Miss Molly is very lucky with her diva couch.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She loves the diva couch for sure


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

What lovely pictures Donna, looks like you are all having a fantastically relaxed time! love Molly on her Diva couch too.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love the Ozzy closeup did he have something in his mouth??


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Love the Ozzy closeup did he have something in his mouth??


No it's his bad cut growing out. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Can't wait to see Oz all grown out. Xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Can't wait to see Oz all grown out. Xx


It's going to be a while. I am going to shave him down. The hair he has is dry and very damaged. His front legs and neck are shaved anyway. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> It's going to be a while. I am going to shave him down. The hair he has is dry and very damaged. His front legs and neck are shaved anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Yeh, I guess all the nutrition in his body went to making him strong rather than making his coat look luscious! It will definitely get there. Also can't wait to see those markings with his coat clipped right back!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Yeh, I guess all the nutrition in his body went to making him strong rather than making his coat look luscious! It will definitely get there. Also can't wait to see those markings with his coat clipped right back!


I think it will be kind of cute. I just need him to put a little more weight on so he doesn't look like a plucked chicken. 
I can't believe how much he has grown. His legs are getting long. His little sweater doesn't







even really fit any more. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna you are doing an amazing job!! He's grown so much! He needed his mom!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow. Little Ozzy! Not so tiny now 
How much does he weigh now?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Wow. Little Ozzy! Not so tiny now
> How much does he weigh now?


My guess is he is eight pounds. Last week he was able to walk under willow. Now he can't. It is amazing to see him grow so fast. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Donna you are doing an amazing job!! He's grown so much! He needed his mom!


Thanks Ruth. I'm sitting here so very excited because he and Jake are having a moment. Granted Jake is so tired he is in a coma but still. It counts!









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww great pics Donna and loving the Molly diva pic too! Bless little Ozzy he is adorable, he will have a beard before you know it! I'm afraid Jasper's a sofa dog, thank goodness for leather! But for some reason he always makes a mess on daddy's sofa, hahaha! At least it's wipe clean X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love little Ozzy nice to see how much he has grown You made him a strong little man he needed your love to grow!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Is Jake's ear the same colour as Ozzy?! How lovely, baby brother sneaking a cuddle while his hero's none the wiser


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Is Jake's ear the same colour as Ozzy?! How lovely, baby brother sneaking a cuddle while his hero's none the wiser


Wow very perceptive it looks like it is


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I thought it was a bit of Ozzy at first and couldn't work it out!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> I thought it was a bit of Ozzy at first and couldn't work it out!


You are exactly right.









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Loving watching the snuggles develop. Xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

how gorgeous, little Ozzy is growing and the bond with jake is too.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I keep seeing pictures Ozzy being as good as gold. Is Jake a calming influence then?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ozzy is actually pretty good. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------

